# Which is better for a planted tank with RBPs?



## yoshikuni (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm currently getting a 90g setup for a planted tank with RBPs. But I have a dilemma when it comes to deciding on the substrate. I love the look of sand but people have told me that plants (lots of plants) are hard to keep in sand. and i also want to go with the flourite cuz i've seen amazing planted tanks using flourite as substrate.

What do you guys think?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Fluorite, laterite or even plain aquarium gravel are much much better than sand for your plants. If you really want sand you can use sand as a top layer over some loam but it sounds like a somewhat complicated process and if your substrate gets disturbed your layers will get mixed up and then you're pretty much boned.


----------



## yoshikuni (Jul 7, 2005)

aight thanks a lot dude!


----------

